# Get rid of Windscreen Smears for good



## hooley

Hi, new on here but thought this deserved a post.









I bought an Astra Sri CDTi with motorway miles on and the Windscreen was bloody awful, when it rained in the day it was rubbish but at night visibilty was even worse, the wipers were almost new but it was the actual glass that had something on it, may have been a rain repellent or something.

I tried a:
Claying the windscreen with Megs clay and lube
IPA
Lime Prime on DA (didn't make it worse or better)
Vinegar
Halfords Intensive Glass Cutting Polish (quite good but still left marks)

Then i read on a previous post on here about 'Bar Keepers Friend' stain remover, thought about buying it but put it off. Then on the way home from work I couldn't see a bloody thing so went straight to Sainsburys and bought a bottle for £1.82....well it's the best money I have spent in ages.

I put about a teaspoon on a damp microfibre and rubbed in circular motion on windscreen and then used the hosepipe to gently sheet the windscreen clear. Its was still raining heavy so put the car back outside and was amazed, it was like a new windscreen. Our other car recently had a new windscreen and new wiper blades and now mine is as good as that.

Now the wipers just glide and there is not a glimpse of any smearing, crystal clear.

Just thought I would highlight that 'Bar Keepers Friend' worked for me and may be worth a try if you have smeary windscreen.

Regards Rich.


----------



## 888-Dave

Cheers bud, be worth a punt at under £2 :thumb:


----------



## Smeds

Will give it a try in a few months, have only just applied a new coat of G1 but wish I'd seen this before.


----------



## Chufster

It's awesome at removing rust spots from the stainless steel splashback in the kitchen, so should probably work a treat on metal and chrome on the car.


----------



## AFK_Matrix

Thanks for this mate as I get smearing when using the wiper blades. Mine clears after only a few seconds and is clear again but it would be nice to get rid of the smearing. Will give this a go soon, shame as I applied G1 only 3 months ago


----------



## davelincs

Cheers hooley, will give it a go


----------



## Avanti

Good find, however folk should be aware to wear gloves (I know some think it ppe is not cool) when using this as basically it is oxalic acid slurry with a ph 1.5-2.5  
MSDS
But should be good for industrial fallout etc


----------



## Mr Yellow

Oh don't worry too much about the pH... we work with strong chemicals and 2 ish isn't going to do any harm with a few drops on you. Don't forget that lemon juice and vinegar are somewhere in the 2-3 region.

In practice, anyone doing any sort of professional cleaning should wear gloves as much as possible.... most products will defat your skin to some extent, so best to limit contact.


----------



## Dixondmn

this stuff is amazing on exhaust tips too...

not to mention my stainless steel hob and sink. Even after cleaning the kitchen with CIF cream i go over it with BKF and the cloth goes completely black. the shine left afterwards is almost dazzling when the sun hits it.


----------



## gally

Just get it in any Supermarket?

I just bought some G3 so might even use this before I put the G3 on.


----------



## Dixondmn

gally said:


> Just get it in any Supermarket?
> 
> I just bought some G3 so might even use this before I put the G3 on.


i've only seen it in sainsburys. but the packaging has changed since i bought it last.... 4 years ago! - used every week and there is still a fair bit left.


----------



## fattboy

Will give this a try - got to be worth a punt for £2


----------



## jurassic86

Picking up on the other thread going on this forum, is it simular to:

http://www.cromwell.co.uk/JEY7222424A


----------



## stay safe

*Bar Keepers Friend*

Hi
I have a problem on the inside of the screen, it's like a grease that condensation sticks to. No matter how hard you try to rub it off it just spreads so this is worth a try.
If anyone has any other ideas that may help please let me know.
But thanks for Bar Keepers Friend will try.
:thumb:


----------



## jomo

Picked some up today, so with weather permitting i should be washing mine and the misses cars this sunday and will give both screens a going over with BKF and will post my findings.

Asda £2+


----------



## jomo

Ok, gave the misses Celica a quick wash today, so before i pored Demon Shine over it i treated the front, rear and side windows to a spot of BKF!

Dampened a MF cloth and put about 1/4 tea spoon on it and set about the front window, at first it looked to be doing nothing then after a but 5-10 secs of rubbing it looked to be "soaping up" did the whole front rear and side windows then washed off with hosepipe, wow the wiper blades didnt leave any streaks or make a noise.

Top bit of kit...


----------



## hooley

Hi 'jomo'

glad you liked it, good to see someone else have the same result as me. Its like the windscreen is stripped back to like new glass. I haven't re-applied this since my first use and still have a clean windscreen with no smears or squeaky wipers. I haven't applied any glass cleaner products to the windscreen because I want to see if I can keep the screen clean with just water and a microfibre.

Would be interesting to see if anyone else has results with this and also treating the windscreen with glass products afterwards.

Regards Rich.


----------



## Avanti

jomo said:


> Ok, gave the misses Celica a quick wash today, so before i pored Demon Shine over it i treated the front, rear and side windows to a spot of BKF!
> 
> Dampened a MF cloth and put about 1/4 tea spoon on it and set about the front window, at first it looked to be doing nothing then after a but 5-10 secs of rubbing it looked to be "soaping up" did the whole front rear and side windows then washed off with hosepipe, wow the wiper blades didnt leave any streaks or make a noise.
> 
> Top bit of kit...





hooley said:


> Hi 'jomo'
> 
> glad you liked it, good to see someone else have the same result as me. Its like the windscreen is stripped back to like new glass. I haven't re-applied this since my first use and still have a clean windscreen with no smears or squeaky wipers. I haven't applied any glass cleaner products to the windscreen because I want to see if I can keep the screen clean with just water and a microfibre.
> 
> Would be interesting to see if anyone else has results with this and also treating the windscreen with glass products afterwards.
> 
> Regards Rich.


Would be nice if one of you fine gents could /would post some pics vids of the product in action :thumb:


----------



## hooley

Hi 'Avanti'

I wish I had taken a 50/50 of my windscreen before I had used this!

would be nice to see if anyone reading this post will do a 50/50, I was just in to much of a rush to get the product on the windscreen..sorry! LOL.

Regards Rich


----------



## Avanti

hooley said:


> Hi 'Avanti'
> 
> I wish I had taken a 50/50 of my windscreen before I had used this!
> 
> would be nice to see if anyone reading this post will do a 50/50, I was just in to much of a rush to get the product on the windscreen..sorry! LOL.
> 
> Regards Rich


heh heh , so do I wish you had taken pics, I know with my glass I only polish them occasionally and every now and then apply glass cleaner smear free and silent wiping and water beads off the glass even at low speeds, I know some harp on about glass sealants, but for nearly every trial of glass sealant there is a post harping on about smears n stuff


----------



## jomo

Thinking about it, i should have done a 50/50 vid and posted it up!

Did my Lexus is200 screen today after i'd washed it, mine screen was a bicth for smears and leaving a patch of grease on the return pass of the blade right in my field of view, not too bad if it was the outward pass!
Still got a small return grease patch but nothing as bad!

Vid will be done next time!


----------



## jomo

Ok took a quick vid today whilst waiting for the Gf/ this is what my screen looks like after I used BKF, iv still got grease marks which I can't get rid of, screens been clayed and BKF used after!!


----------



## RICHIE40

Going to give this a whirl tmoro


----------



## jomo

Ok guys, got a new wiper blade today and thats sorted my greasy screen!

The BKF did a good job and ill still use it.


----------



## hooley

Hi 'Jomo'

Glad the product worked, cheers for the video, Im straight out on the weekends and halfway through the weekend wash on the car and I stop and think 'I should of done a write-up' with photos!!

Will get round to it soon.

*My windscreen update: 3 weeks on and windscreen still clear, no glass cleaning products used on the windscreen apart from screenwash on the way home from work.*

If anything changes on the windscreen via use of any glass cleaning products I will update again...Happy Days!

Regards Rich.


----------



## Palmball

jomo said:


> Ok took a quick vid today whilst waiting for the Gf/ this is what my screen looks like after I used BKF, iv still got grease marks which I can't get rid of, screens been clayed and BKF used after!!


That looks like you've got some sort of sealant still on the glass - BKF won't remove that but it is good at removing traffic film and dirt.


----------



## Adam_84

Will that bartenders stuff get rid of this from my windscreen?


----------



## Leooo

Interesting reading! I have *major problems with smeary glass! I use car lack cleaner and sealant which is great but you only need to use it every 3 months or so. So when I'm doing the cars weekly wash should I use this or will it strip off the car lack product? I just want a cleaner I can use without it smearing when trying to wipe dry.

Can I use this on the interior as the smearing and steaming up is worse on the inside! I have used fast glass by ag which smeared and meguiars class stuff which also smeared!!

Arggghhhh!! Please help!*


----------



## dooka

This stuff is great on grease, been using it on my oven for years..


----------



## guy_92

Ah, my Mum swears by this stuff, always has it under the sink! Guess I'll borrow her bottle next time I'm down


----------



## Blockwax

I had some soap residue on a shower cubicle once that nothing would shift....and i tried everything......then one day while trying out something on the tiles in the bathroom i used it on the soap residue as a matter of course.
Wow .......gone with a wipe.......actually gone .........what was this stuff ?
CILIT BANG.........:wave:


----------



## nogrille

Who wanted 50/50 shots?

Duragloss on the left, nothing on the right:



















I'll go and BKF to right hand side now.


----------



## nogrille

typically the sun's come out now so I can't do another 50/50!


----------



## james_death

Great thread revival missed it first time out will have to get some. :thumb:


----------



## P11YLJ

Brought some of this over the weekend and used it on the wife's car. Looked really good after using it and no complaints from her yet!


----------



## bazman

Adam_84 said:


> Will that bartenders stuff get rid of this from my windscreen?


Hi,

My screen was quite similar to what yours is like, and nothing seemed to get it clean, but BKF has cleaned it in no time. I still can see a tiny bit at the bottom when I use my wipers, but I was in a rush when I cleaned it, so a few more minutes would have cleaned the lot. So I would get some and give it a go, you won't be disappointed. :thumb:

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## nogrille

The BKF is not great compared to the Duragloss. Luckily it's on the passenger side. I'll try and get a shot


----------



## hooley

Adam_84 said:


> Will that bartenders stuff get rid of this from my windscreen?


Hi Adam_84
that looks pretty much like my screen was and the reason I went into sainsburys to buy the stuff. I haven't dried the 'Duragloss' that nogrille mentioned so may look at this as an alternative.

The main point was that I couldn't see clearly and it was a quick fix on the way home from work. After I wash the car now I still put a small amount on a microfibre and rub onto windscreen and hose off to ensure clean and clear.

Good to see the outcome on other peoples windscreens.


----------



## toomanycitroens

Ermmmm. I will have to give this a try.
Thanks.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Adam_84 said:


> Will that bartenders stuff get rid of this from my windscreen?


Sorry Adam, but I dont think even BKF will get rid of the Gypsies transit van. Try parking further down the road and it should be gone from your vision


----------



## Ghostrider

Does anyone know where to buy this stuff online AND ship this to germany too?


----------



## Bratwurst

It's on Amazon


----------



## Ghostrider

wee_green_mini said:


> It's on Amazon


Thanks ! But there are different bottles with different prices. 
What is the right one?


----------



## Bratwurst

Don't know man, never bought the stuff. Maybe try and get one that looks the same as the one pictured on page 1 of the thread?


----------



## jomo

here some i found on ebay, doesn't say they post to Germany but nothing stopping you emailing them to see if they would?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Homecare-Bar-Keepers-Friend-Stain-Remover-cleaner-200g-/290542070832?pt=UK_HomeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item43a5a82c30


----------



## Smeds

If you don't manage to find anyone that will send to Germany, I have a couple of spare bottles that I can ship for you. Pop me a PM.


----------



## Ghostrider

Smeds said:


> If you don't manage to find anyone that will send to Germany, I have a couple of spare bottles that I can ship for you. Pop me a PM.


Thanks mate !!! I bought some via ebay ! I really appreciate your offer !!!


----------



## Ninj

Great idea - thanks for the tip


----------



## Dave3066

Was looking for a way to remove smears from the windscreen and came upon this thread.

Would bicarbonate of soda achieve the same results? It's a very good stain remover and cleans tea cups a treat with just a drop in hot water, no scrubbing required.

Too abrasive perhaps.....????

Dave


----------



## osystem

Thank's for the this tips. I will for sure try this.


----------



## mx_rab

Does anyone know what supermarkets sell this stuff?


----------



## gordonpuk

mx_rab said:


> Does anyone know what supermarkets sell this stuff?


Got mine at Asda


----------



## mx_rab

gordonpuk said:


> Got mine at Asda


Trip to carlisle next week for me.


----------



## gav425

Can this be used on the inside of a heat reflective windscreen?


----------



## hooley

Hi Gav425
I wouldn't want to use this on the inside of the windscreen as it seems quite abrasive (bit like old fashioned ajax) and you also need plenty of water to rinse away.

Regards Hooley


----------



## Doc943

Got some from Asda today. £1.84


----------



## Reggie-Z4

Sainsbury's £1.99


----------



## SR06

BKF is a great product. I used it on the glass on our shower door. I also find that AG Glass Cleaner on a damp cloth does a great job too...and its easier to remove.


----------



## winkiwin

this stuff rocks


----------



## Doc943

Works a treat!


----------



## E38_ross

was just shopping in sainsburys today and noticed this and remembered this thread so for about £2 i thought sod it and got myself some. no idea what to try it on though! i'm getting for cars it can be used on only windscreens and exhausts?

trying to get the exhaust tips nice and shiny on my dads E92 M3 can often be quite difficult so maybe this is worth a punt?

thanks guys


----------



## mr v6

Not tried this myself, but I have got Duragloss 755 Nu-Glass polish. It got rid of all the stubborn watermarks you get on damp mornings after operating the wipers.

755 smells of toothpaste & has a mild abrasive feel to it. It's the only glass polish I'll use now because I know it works .


----------



## E38_ross

just used this on the windows today and bugger me is it good. possibly the best cleaner i've ever used and really easy too. just had a damp MF cloth, poured a little powder onto it and wiped around the window (making sure not to get any on the paint!!!) for a while, got a dry cloth and buffed to a lovely smear free crystal clear finish. need to do the insides now! this will certainly be my go-to cleaner/polish prior to applying glass sealants from now on! where it's damp with the powder it doesn't dry out like some polishes so it's really easy to buff off too.

for £2 it's an absolute bargain. i wonder what else i can use it on....?? stainless steel exhaust??


----------



## Ming

E21_ross said:


> just used this on the windows today and bugger me is it good. possibly the best cleaner i've ever used and really easy too. just had a damp MF cloth, poured a little powder onto it and wiped around the window (making sure not to get any on the paint!!!) for a while, got a dry cloth and buffed to a lovely smear free crystal clear finish. need to do the insides now! this will certainly be my go-to cleaner/polish prior to applying glass sealants from now on! where it's damp with the powder it doesn't dry out like some polishes so it's really easy to buff off too.
> 
> for £2 it's an absolute bargain. i wonder what else i can use it on....?? stainless steel exhaust??


Not sure about Stainless steel but aluminium works fine.
This exhaust was polished up ages ago and was looking decidedly rough.
Decided to try Bar Keepers friend
Hey presto








Easy to use and buffs off great.
Not quite as good as a dedicated metal polish for shine but eas of use is terrific
Ming the bling


----------



## vRS_Pagey

Ming said:


> Not sure about Stainless steel but aluminium works fine.
> This exhaust was polished up ages ago and was looking decidedly rough.
> Decided to try Bar Keepers friend
> Hey presto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to use and buffs off great.
> Not quite as good as a dedicated metal polish for shine but eas of use is terrific
> Ming the bling


Perhaps buffing with a MF cloth rather than next doors cat would help??? :lol:

I will be investing in some BKF later today, am I right in thinking its just the stain remover I need?


----------



## Snowball

£1.98 @ Asda - bought two today.

Just had a go. Made it into a little paste and rubbed it in with a MF. Rinsed with lots of water and dried again.

Seems to have made an improvement but won't know until it rains again 

Thanks OP!


----------



## E38_ross

Snowball said:


> £1.98 @ Asda - bought two today.
> 
> Just had a go. Made it into a little paste and rubbed it in with a MF. Rinsed with lots of water and dried again.
> 
> Seems to have made an improvement but won't know until it rains again
> 
> Thanks OP!


why won't you know until it rains again...if the windscreen is clean, it's clean...no?

it'll kill weak glass sealants i suspect!


----------



## Snowball

As someone has already said, i'll know if it's the wipers or the screen that makes the smears... hence i'll wait till it rains again


----------



## E38_ross

just spray some water over the car, get in the car and see  or you could just wait, knowing blighty, it won't be too long :lol:


----------



## andy monty

Avanti said:


> Good find, however folk should be aware to wear gloves (I know some think it ppe is not cool) when using this as basically it is *oxalic acid slurry *with a ph 1.5-2.5
> MSDS
> But should be good for industrial fallout etc


OXALIC ACID 1-10%....










:thumb:


----------



## Lost Boys

Well I've been out today and brought some BKF.....will report on how good it is tomorrow (rain put a stop to any cleaning I was to be doing this evening)


----------



## markbob917

have ordered some gtechniq but i may try this first, even if its just to clean the windows for prep


----------



## Murzo

how did you guys apply this? Did anyone make up a paste and apply or did you just sprinkle some on a damp cloth?

My windscreen is in a state, hit with AF crystal and AG glass polish as well as a clay and its still smearing quite badly. Think I may order new wipers as well.


----------



## apcv41

Just put some on a damp MF and get to work, really does a great job of bringing the glass up extra clean.


----------



## mike-g

will give it a try


----------



## urban boy

How bizzare, got home from work other day, and the missus had a little twinkle in ze eye, she had only cleaned the inside of the glass door on one of the Ovens, it now is like new, even chemical cleaners would not touch this, it was brown before she started. What a bargain product, mentioned it to a mate at work, and he said ' yeh missus uses it all the time' can't believe i have'nt discovered it sooner


----------



## apcv41

urban boy said:


> How bizzare, got home from work other day, and the missus had a little twinkle in ze eye, she had only cleaned the inside of the glass door on one of the Ovens, it now is like new, even chemical cleaners would not touch this, it was brown before she started. What a bargain product, mentioned it to a mate at work, and he said ' yeh missus uses it all the time' can't believe i have'nt discovered it sooner


Done the same recently, nothing else I tried touched it.


----------



## dubber

I can't find it at tesco


----------



## sjj84

dubber said:


> I can't find it at tesco


They definately sell it, cheaper at Asda though.


----------



## Murzo

Are you sure? All tesco stores I have been in never had it, which is why I took a trip to sainsburys.


----------



## Murzo

Just checked tesco.com and it is available on there, so maybe only certain stores stock it?


----------



## baz8400

i bought a bottle from my local sainsburys in edinburgh today for £2, going to give it a go tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## sjj84

Murzo said:


> Are you sure? All tesco stores I have been in never had it, which is why I took a trip to sainsburys.


100% sure my local Tesco sell it, don't know about other stores, it was something like £3 in Tesco and £2 in Asda and Sainsbury.


----------



## dubber

Tried mine today see how it goes when it rains, seems good


----------



## BrummyPete

Ive bought some today and have to admit this stuff is amazing, my wipers have been juddering since I got the car almost 2 months ago and was going out my mind, having changed the wipers, used ipa and other many products nothing managed to get the smears off the windscreen. Wish I had bought this stuff ages ago


----------



## hooley

I Still got a lovely clean Windscreen with a wipe over every now and then. 

I have started to put the Rain X '2 In 1' Glass Cleaner & Rain Repellent on windscreen after. 

All seems good still. :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Are people still using this stuff??


----------



## BrummyPete

V3nom said:


> Are people still using this stuff??


Yep, give the screen a once over every so often, in fact I was thinking the other day that my windows were smearing and it needs to be done


----------



## bigslippy

I still use it :thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile

I was on the hunt for a good glass cleaner or polish and saw this thread. Even better as I have some under the kitchen sink. This'll be getting a try at the weekend!


----------



## tobiasnugent

Glad I found this thread I'm going to get some at the weekend


----------



## hooley

Forgot that I started this thread, thought the title looked familiar when I seen it earlier.

May as well do an update: 3/02/14

Still clean the windscreen with this, every 3-4 months, no need to include as part of a weekly wash.

Still have a clear windscreen and am just cleaning with the rain-x cleaner/reppellent after each wash. Asda had it on offer for (£2 lowest price) may be back up to £4 now?

Think I may be on the same set of Wiper Blades, can't remember changing them in the last year, will add it to my list.

Not sure if Sainsburys still sell BKF still, will check later this week as they were the only supermarket near me that ever sold it.

Regards Hooley


----------



## IIGAZI360II

Just out of interest, can this be used to clean wiper rubbers too? Or would neat screen wash be a better option?

Thanks,

Gaz


----------



## hooley

Hi Gaz
Once I have used a microfibre cloth to clean windscreen I have wiped over the blades, just make sure to clean the blades and windscreen with plenty of water. 

You will never make rubbish blades clean well though, best to make a good job of cleaning windscreen and put a new set of blades on as they are the real key to keeping a clean screen. 

Regards Hooley.


----------



## ChrisEG6

Ill get this and stick it in the garage for whenever i may need it, if its under 2 quid may aswell lol


----------



## Otter Smacker

Is product still available in Sainsburys, or anywhere else?


----------



## IIGAZI360II

hooley said:


> Hi Gaz
> Once I have used a microfibre cloth to clean windscreen I have wiped over the blades, just make sure to clean the blades and windscreen with plenty of water.
> 
> You will never make rubbish blades clean well though, best to make a good job of cleaning windscreen and put a new set of blades on as they are the real key to keeping a clean screen.
> 
> Regards Hooley.


Thanks Hooley, can't wait to give it a try when it arrives


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Good gear that, works well. I've still got the old bottle with the geezer on it.
Definetly worth getting for those who are thinking of trying it.


----------



## O`Neil

Otter Smacker said:


> Is product still available in Sainsburys, or anywhere else?


Yes, it where I got mine.

I`ll sell you it


----------



## bazz

sounds like this is realy good stuff think I will ivest in a bottle and post up my results.
I have rain x repellent on my windscreen at the monment so would I need to remove this first or just use bkf so off?


----------



## SadlyDistracted

If folks are still looking for this then 'Lakeland' have it @ £2.79.

I used it 2weeks ago, just sprinkled some on an old sponge and rubbed away...

Amazing !! Really clean screen, and no more smearing from wipers 

I've tried various glass treatments over the years but ultimately never got on with them because of the 'radar' smears which I loathe, particularly at night.
Although they can offer good non-stick & ice resistance. 

Excellent stuff!!!!


----------



## tobiasnugent

Anyone used this on the inside?


----------



## dstill

tobiasnugent said:


> Anyone used this on the inside?


I'm thinking of trying it on the inside of mine, I've tried everything else and I can't get rid of what looks like liquid run marks when the windscreen mists up.


----------



## Bratwurst

Have you tried panel wipe on an MF cloth?


----------



## Car2clean

I bought this from amazon after following this thread, I tried it yesterday & wow! It has removed what felt like a form of silicone on the screen. Rain today no issues. Thanks to OP for tip 👍.


----------



## Dan-SRi

Going to try this..

Cleaning glass for me is the worst task when detailing. I can near get a smear free finish. Will pick some up tomorrow


----------



## tobiasnugent

dstill said:


> I'm thinking of trying it on the inside of mine, I've tried everything else and I can't get rid of what looks like liquid run marks when the windscreen mists up.


Seems to be a lot of recommendations to rinse it after not sure how you would go about this on the inside


----------



## Morph78

Would this stuff scratch the glass?


----------



## chr15rey

got some G6 in a waxy box a few months ago, that's good stuff


----------



## AygoGUMMY

Going to order some of this. Presumably it's the powder one? They seem to have it in a spray bottle too but doesn't get as good reviews. Really noticed how badly the Citroen dealer smeared my windscreen with whatever so hoping this'll do the trick!


----------



## tobiasnugent

This stuff is impossible to find


----------



## Christian6984

tobiasnugent said:


> This stuff is impossible to find


i work for Sainsburys and we sell it (find the bigger stores in your region) as there much more likely to have it as the smaller shops cant be ranged for everything as there just isnt the space, also bought it from Asda and supposedly Tesco sell it.


----------



## neilb62

Found mine finally in Waitrose, about the 3rd or 4th different Supermarket I tried.


----------



## hager

I have had a look on Flee bay and found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bar-Keepe...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item48613c630b
Can any one confirm this is the correct stuff?


----------



## neilb62

hager said:


> I have had a look on Flee bay and found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bar-Keepe...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item48613c630b
> Can any one confirm this is the correct stuff?


That's the stuff... :thumb:


----------



## tobiasnugent

Iv found it on ebay to but not a fan of the prices, iv tried morrions, asda, wilkinsons we only have a little sainsburys here so doubt they will stock it


----------



## rcwilson

do you reckon this stuff would kill an already dying rain repellant so I can re-apply again?? Its patchy in places where its still active and others its gone


----------



## scoTTV6

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bar-Keepe...Cleaning_CA&hash=item5401a8df3c#ht_1109wt_928

nick.


----------



## ncd

tobiasnugent said:


> This stuff is impossible to find


Robert Dyas also sell it. BTW The spray stuff is nothing like the original powder.


----------



## AllenF

Just get a glass cloth...


----------



## Buddrow

Bought some today at the Range in Bristol £1.99. ill give it a try on the weekend.


----------



## chefy

After reading about this on here a few weeks ago, I tried everywhere in ^ around Edinburgh, none of the supermarkets stock it (not up here anyway) couldve got of ebay, but I eventually found it at Lakeland, so if you have a Lakeland near you I'm sure they'll have it.
They have the liquid & powder versions.

BTW, is there any other good uses for this ?


----------



## tobiasnugent

I have no idea what lakeland is so i assume we dont have any. We do have the ranges though


----------



## jimbo5556

*Brite Powder Power*

Impossible to track down in the Lanarkshire area, however, the Wilkinson's chain sell it, although it is called - Brite Powder Power - not as catchy as Bar Keepers Friend!

It comes in the same size/shape container has the same ingredients, same instructions and made by the same firm. Used it on 96,000 mile Fiat Punto, great result, about to use it on Volvo V40 Cross Country, front window smearing.

Thanks to original poster.


----------



## Doc943

Diluted IPA does mine great


----------



## skodadriver

Tried every ware in Blackpool, rare as rocking horse s_ _ t.


----------



## Andrew Goacher

skodadriver said:


> Tried every ware in Blackpool, rare as rocking horse s_ _ t.


A good old auction site has this in stock. Worth a try on there


----------



## tobiasnugent

I finally found some in barnard castle! Very far away from me but it was in a little hardware shop, i used it once and i was not that impressed but im going to give it another go


----------



## Munchkin

Loads of the powder version at 1.99 on the shelf in the "Range" in St Helens, Merseyside


----------



## Bratwurst

Amazon had it this morning when I looked


----------



## Guest

Finally found some and tried it this morning on something that's been beating me for weeks.

...the shower screen, been trying to get rid of some ingrained smears and I've tried glass cleaners, APC, limescale remover, cider vinegar, AG glass polish, 2000 grit sandpaper, all to no avail.

10 minutes of elbow grease with BKF and the screen is smear free and as good as new. 

Thanks to the OP.


----------



## hooley

If this doesn't work on windscreen or shower screen (see post above), try using Steel Wire Wool 0000 Ultra fine. 

Got some on ebay and cleaned limescale from our showerscreen as we live in a very hard water area. Was amazing, google it. Think there is also some videos on you tube.

Sounds a bit odd rubbing steel wool on shower screen but did work a treat. :thumb:

Regards Hooley.


----------



## sbeezley

got bkf today made into paste rubbed on and washed off along with new wipers no smears or judder, just finished doing this then rains perfect timing to try happy now able to see clearly


----------



## GNshaving

I used to use this stuff on dirty oven doors! Awesome stuff it is....


----------



## RichardD

Hi Guys, I found BKF at The Range, sells for £1.99.

Tried it along side vinegar and a grey scotchbrite pad on two side windows and the BKF left spots and a residue. You could wipe your finger across the washed down side window and you could still see a grease mark left. Wipe it down with vinegar and a micro fibre and there was some improvement. Don't have any IPA so that's why I'm using white vinegar.

Whereas the vinegar plus the scotchbrite pad produced a brilliant job after just a wash down with water.

When washed down with water the BKF window would gradually pull back into beads and then dry, this is probably where the spots come from. The vinegar/scotchbrite side just gradually dried without any pull back or beading.

A bit concerned about the scotchbrite being too abrasive as I can see lots of swirls in the glass. But I'm wondering as it's no almost totally free of any dirt and grease they are showing up more now.

I used the grey scotchbrite as I didn't have any of the '0000' wire wool which has been recommended on this site. Do you think that grey scotchbrite is too harsh?

Richard


----------



## Bratwurst

My wife used a Scotchbrite pad on her Mini glass a few years back and destroyed it. No amount of hand polishing would shift the scratches. Sadly this was before I knew about machining glass, so she ended up needing a new window.

This was her trying to move a bird ****. 

Mind you, not as bad as what she did to her first car... Brillo pad on the paint :doublesho :lol:


----------



## RichardD

Better go out and buy some '0000' wire wool then, as I've just read an interesting thread from a US guy quoting the relative hardness of glass and steel. Glass is about 7 to 8 whereas steel is between 4 and 5. Therefore steel should not mark glass especially if it is used with just a very light pressure.

The other problem is knowing what type of glass you have fitted. I've read somewhere that there are newer technologies now being used where the glass is more like a plastic.

The glass I want to clean is on my motorhome so looking at the etched markings in the corner it looks like traditional laminated glass.

Hopefully I will only do it once as I want to apply a sealant to protect it long term.

From all the responses above there appears to be no other solution to removing these small limescale spots.

Just a thought has anyone used the Mr Muscle type limescale remover for bathrooms?

Richard


----------



## Rich M

For anyone that's looking for some Bar Keepers Friend it's in Poundland at the moment... I forget the price.


----------



## PAH

I've just bought some of the for £1 in the poundshop, had been struggling to stop windscreen smearing. Tried vinegar and specific window cleaner. 

Just gave this a go on a damp cloth, it's great. Can't believe that it has worked so well.


----------



## ShiningWit

Going to look out for this stuff now as well. Would be grateful for any advice on what to use on the interior side of the windscreen.

We have asda, sainsburys, waitrose, lakeland, the range and wilkinsons here so hopefully I'll find the BKF somewhere!


----------



## graham1970

Rich M said:


> For anyone that's looking for some Bar Keepers Friend it's in Poundland at the moment... I forget the price.


Lol....


----------



## james_death

ShiningWit said:


> Going to look out for this stuff now as well. Would be grateful for any advice on what to use on the interior side of the windscreen.
> 
> We have asda, sainsburys, waitrose, lakeland, the range and wilkinsons here so hopefully I'll find the BKF somewhere!


Just regular glass cleaner.


----------



## ShiningWit

james_death said:


> Just regular glass cleaner.


Did I read on here somewhere just to use plain old MF cloth with nothing on it and just slowly wipe over for interior of windscreen?


----------



## J306TD

Glass Polish is good


----------



## Cookies

I actually used a small amount of Orchard Autocare Perfection on the inside of the windscreen. It made it totally spotless and the cleanest I have ever seen. No streaks or marks visible, even in direct sunlight. 

Whether it is designed for this purpose or not, it works for me and has done for about a year now. 

Cooks


----------



## Venger

I've been battling with a shockingly bad smearing windscreen for a while now and found this thread today, went and bought some BKF and the screen is now perfect 

Once again DW information network to the rescue


----------



## Wrigit

found some in a local hardware store (mainlys in Devizes), what a fantastic product!!

Windscreen is perfect after a good application


----------



## mr.t

Bought some today from poundland and tried it this evening.

It seems to have done a preety decent job but to be honest, the windows where dirty and i used an old dirty rag.

I'm sure it would work better if the windows was washed before hand and used with a clean mf.


----------



## STU3YP

Robert dyas sell bar keepers friend too


----------



## ffrs1444

Been looking out for this in the supermarkets no luck .resorted to the JML Magic sponge didn't work then tried Hob Bright think it's got rid of the greasy windscreen


----------



## smegal

ffrs1444 said:


> Been looking out for this in the supermarkets no luck .resorted to the JML Magic sponge didn't work then tried Hob Bright think it's got rid of the greasy windscreen


The range has it. As dies Lakeland, original factory shop. Etc


----------



## Oldsparky

Bkf is a wonderful thing. Nice and gentle every kitchen should have a bottle. I did all the family's car windscreens with it really excellent results


----------



## ffrs1444

Happy days going Range the weekend cheers buddy


----------



## footfistart

I couldn't find it in adds or tracks so I found it in Robert dryers for 1.99.


----------



## ffrs1444

I'm in range plymouth and they have some happy days


----------



## skodadriver

Poundland has it in stock at the moment.


----------



## zim117

Amazing product well worth the hype


----------



## B_o_b_o

hooley said:


> Hi Gav425
> I wouldn't want to use this on the inside of the windscreen as it seems quite abrasive (bit like old fashioned ajax) and you also need plenty of water to rinse away.
> 
> Regards Hooley


I haven't used BKF as just stumbled across this thread.

If this is abrasive, is there any chance of BKF scratching the glass?


----------



## flatlinerz

This stuff is amazing! Can I use it for the inside of the windscreen?


----------



## hooley

Not recommended for inside use as need to wash off with plenty of water. Just use a new clean dry microfibre on inside of windscreen, or add a squirt of your chosen glass cleaner to microfibre and then fold cloth to buff off. 

Regards Hooley.


----------



## flatlinerz

hooley said:


> Not recommended for inside use as need to wash off with plenty of water. Just use a new clean dry microfibre on inside of windscreen, or add a squirt of your chosen glass cleaner to microfibre and then fold cloth to buff off.
> 
> Regards Hooley.


Cheers


----------



## Jack Carter

I've tried most stuff, but will have to get hold of some of this BKF after reading this. Thanks op :thumb:


----------



## StuH

Do you need to use anything after cleaning the glass with BKF?


----------



## zachtdi

Wrigit said:


> found some in a local hardware store (mainlys in Devizes), what a fantastic product!!
> 
> Windscreen is perfect after a good application


I love mainlys.

my gf owns savage beauty in town and I always kill time waiting for her in mainlys, good to know its in there though as mines nearly out, I also use it on the oven/shower doors and it does a smashing job


----------



## zachtdi

StuH said:


> Do you need to use anything after cleaning the glass with BKF?


you can use a sealant if you wish but just rinsing the bkf well will be fine


----------



## Mar_War

*Bar Keepers Friend Original Powder 250g*

I know this is a old topic, but I got a bottle from the Range for £1.99 last week, as previously said, its not just good for the car, its good for the home as well, as my wife nicks the bottle.
Click below:
http://www.therange.co.uk/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=73674&keywords=Bar+Keepers+Friend&redirect=true&lng=&ctry=GB


----------



## DeanoLfc

So apparently it can clean break dust too


----------



## Stu Mac

It's a £1 in pound land! For BKF


----------



## Vossman

I have been using this stuff for years, Poundland always have it in stock by me but I always buy a few of them just in case, brilliant stuff.


----------



## br3n

Haven't read all of the posts so apologies if this has been mentioned but its also available at lakeland for a couple of ££


----------



## c4 loeb

Will this product scratch the windscreen


----------



## footfistart

Nothing with scratch it unless you have grit on the screen. So wash it first then use bar keepers. I would clean your wipers too otherwise you will get smearing again.


----------



## c4 loeb

footfistart said:


> Nothing with scratch it unless you have grit on the screen. So wash it first then use bar keepers. I would clean your wipers too otherwise you will get smearing again.


OK thanks got a bottle at home. Will give it a go on weekend


----------

